# Brazilian Pepper Bow Wood?



## RBM (May 11, 2013)

Anybody try it for a bow wood? Results good or bad?

Thanks.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 11, 2013)

I've never heard of it. What does it look like? I know a lot of theSouth American hardwoods are very hard and dense.


----------



## RBM (May 11, 2013)

Todd Cook said:


> I've never heard of it. What does it look like? I know a lot of theSouth American hardwoods are very hard and dense.



Its wood is very hard and dense but lightweight. Kind of off whitish in color. Long straight limbs and few knots. Some folks get skin problems from tree by contact but I never have had a problem with it. Real bushy type of tree with lots of limbs from a base trunk. The little round red "pepper" type berries I have seen American Robins eat them and get high on them. It is an invasive tree.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=SCTE

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fw037

http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/node/405

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schinus_terebinthifolius


----------



## RBM (May 12, 2013)

I was hoping to get some input on using this wood for a bow. But if no one has tried it then I will give it a try. I have a suitable candidate for a stave. Been having a hard time finding even one decent "green" (let alone a seasoned limb) Scrub Hickory for a stave and I have looked at a whole lot of Hickory lately. I will keep looking for a decent Hickory limb though. It would be better if I did this in Fall/Winter when the sap is low and curing time is less. Will try the Brazilian Pepper in the meantime. The worse that can happen is I break it anyway. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. I will try to shoot some photos as I go. It will be my first primitive self bow build.

I could use a hatchet but I'm going to work with a short Gerber saw/machete with sharpening steel. Probably take me a lot longer than with a hatchet (the preferred tool). Trying to stay as primitive as possible with it but I don't have the rocks here for stone tools and a small lightweight machete is probably what I would have with me for carry anyway here.

I will cut it green, split it, rough tiller it, and line it out. Then strap it down in the shape I want to cure out. Take it down after to final tiller it. This is going to take a while.

The tools.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gerber-Machete-Jr/16523887

Farberware two stage angled bolster sharpening steel 8 in.

I have only seen one online reference to Brazilian or Peruvian Pepper used as a bow wood. The bowyer failed with the piece he had but thought it to be possible to make a 30-40 lb. bow from it built wide and flat with back and belly polished. I have not found any specific gravity SG number for its dry wood despite extensively searching the web.


----------



## RBM (May 25, 2013)

Here is what I have so far with the BP bow. Found a nice straight and knot-free stave from a green trunk. I used the mini machete but also used a hatchet for quicker splitting. Rough tillered so it just takes a bend, lined it out, and tied it down to cure to shape. Tied plastic to the limb ends to help prevent checking as it dries out. Will get to work on it for shape cutting and final tillering when it finishes curing. I am trying to keep it wide and flat. Right now it measure out at 63 inches. The wood is softer when green than it is when it dries out. The wood dries to very hard.


----------



## trad bow (May 26, 2013)

Right now is the time to cut hickory if you have some. Different wood for a bow you are using for sure but no reson it will not work. Just watch for checks as that happens with some woods if dried to quick. Did you seal it any to help with even curing?


----------



## RBM (May 26, 2013)

trad bow said:


> Right now is the time to cut hickory if you have some. Different wood for a bow you are using for sure but no reson it will not work. Just watch for checks as that happens with some woods if dried to quick. Did you seal it any to help with even curing?



I have not been able to find any decent Scrub Hickory for a stave as yet and I have looked at a lot of Hickory lately. I have also looked at a lot of White Oak. I will just keep looking for a good hardwood stave. Just used the plastic sealed on the ends of the limbs to keep the ends from checking rather than painting them. It is already curing out good and turning hard. My fingernail can barely etch it. No checking that I can see so I think I am good to go. I have it in the shade and air drying out of the weather so its not drying too quick.


----------

